# Smoke from blowby tube



## marvinb1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Looking at a 1987 460 tractor that is smoking lightly out of the blow by tube. What would be the fix for this? I am new to forum, any help is appreciated!


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

marvinb1 said:


> Looking at a 1987 460 tractor that is smoking lightly out of the blow by tube. What would be the fix for this? I am new to forum, any help is appreciated!


Back in the good old days one fellow ask another if STP would fix that smoke problem and his reply was " probably not, but RINGS might "


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Smoke from a blow buy tube indicates that the crankcase is not breathing. A simple change of the PCV valve or breather could alleviate the problem. You may want to check for an oil overfill problem in the crankcase.


----------

